# Dynamic O Eugen Manzerol



## adofranz (Aug 7, 2016)

Here is Eugen (spells in German). A Canadian champion since June 2015.

I want to make him available for stud services.

Give me your impressions.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice. But no dog is perfect. I think if you are planning to use him as a stud, then the question will be how is the Forequarters of the bitch? My concern is that the upper arm looks steep and could have been longer. The shoulder and upper arm angulation could have been better.


----------

